# Festplattenrahmen fürs Corsair 540 AIR



## 99CrAzY99 (9. Dezember 2015)

*Festplattenrahmen fürs Corsair 540 AIR*

hi 

wollte mal anfragen ob das der richtige Einbaurahmen fürs 540 AIR ist (http://www.corsair.com/de-de/300r-replacement-hard-drive-tray-1-unit)?
habe die homepage jetzt rauf und runter gescannt und keinen rahmen explizit fürs 540 AIR gefunden.
das ding schaut aber genau so aus, wollte nur auf nummer sicher gehen bevor ich bestelle


----------



## Thaiminater (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Festplattenrahmen fürs Corsair 540 AIR*

Ja steht bei den tech Specs 540 also passt


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Festplattenrahmen fürs Corsair 540 AIR*

nur ist es für 2,5" oder 3,5" Festplatten oder gibt es bei 540 nur eine größe vs Air240


----------



## 99CrAzY99 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Festplattenrahmen fürs Corsair 540 AIR*

@ Thaiminater habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, aber danke das du meine letzten zweifel beseitigt hast.
@ SchumiGSG9 beim 540er kannst du in diese einbaurahmen beides einsetzen 3,5" und 2,5"

off topic: ist bei euch die corsair seite auch so unglaublich lahm? (fast wie die guten alten 56k modem zeiten )


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Festplattenrahmen fürs Corsair 540 AIR*

is klar nur anders rum nicht aber habe den 2,5 Zoll 3er Einbaurahmen ganz ausgebaut und verwende im Moment in den Air 240 eine SSD und ein 2,5 Zoll HDD im 3,5 er in je einem 3,5 Rahmen der 3. Rahmen ist defekt einer dieser Metall Stecker ist raus gefallen und hält nun nicht mehr

Eben fällt mir noch ein die 2,5er haben gar nicht so einen Metall Stecker sondern sind komplett aus Plastik wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Festplattenrahmen fürs Corsair 540 AIR*

Richtiger Artikel, das funktioniert.

Off topic - Seite weiterhin so lahm? Ich konnte nichts außer dem üblichen feststellen. Kein Renner, aber auch nicht 56k Niveau...


----------



## 99CrAzY99 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Festplattenrahmen fürs Corsair 540 AIR*

nope heute deutlich besser geworden, aber wie schon von dir selbst gesagt "kein renner"


----------



## symbi (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Festplattenrahmen fürs Corsair 540 AIR*

Gibt es auch einen Käfig wo 2-3 Festplatten verbaut werden können?
Auf der Seite hab ich jetzt keines gefunden.
Eventuell Alternative Lösung?


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Festplattenrahmen fürs Corsair 540 AIR*

Nicht für das Air 540. Dort gibt es nur den Käfig für mehrere SSDs.

Hier mit Rahmen und drei Einschüben.


----------



## Thaiminater (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Festplattenrahmen fürs Corsair 540 AIR*

Ist das für 3,5 Zoll weil dann hab ich sowas gesucht find ich auch nen bisschen Schwachsinn dass in der zweiten Kammer keiner verbaut ist in der ersten aufm Boden sieht dass einfach nur schrecklich aus Außerdem kann man die ja dann mit nem Shoggy oder ähnliches entkopeln das lauteste an meinem Air 540 waren eigentlich immer die Festplatten


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Festplattenrahmen fürs Corsair 540 AIR*

Der verlinkte Rahmen ist für 3,5" Platten. Deine Kritik am Air 540 hab ich weitergeleitet. 

Der Rahmen des Käfigs wird zu breit sein wenn man diesen in der zweiten Kammer verbaut. Hier muss ganz sicher modifiziert werden am Rahmen.


----------

